# I have a P345D



## Hooligan John (Nov 21, 2008)

Anything essential I should know about this recent acquisition?


----------



## czechmate82 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a standard P345. The only thing you really need to know is that the magazines have to be fully seated to ensure that the magazine safety is disengaged. Some people have a problem with it, some don't. Never fired +P ammo in it, so I can't tell you what that's like. Currently loaded with Federal HST 230 grain (standard pressure). I also have Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel 230 grain (standard pressure) and Winchester Ranger 230 grain (standard pressure).


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I also have the standard P345, what does the "D" signify?


----------



## Hooligan John (Nov 21, 2008)

The D is for Decock. It has that feature.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The de-cock feature is one that I really like. I think you made a wise choice getting in on your pistol.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried to talk Ruger in to converting mine to a D model but no dice! I'll trade ya.....:watching:


----------



## 45longcolt (Feb 17, 2009)

I just picked one up myself at the gun show, I love it, shoots great and feels good to.:smt023


----------

